# Replacment for the M4.



## Frisco (Mar 21, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJhPMIVgF6c"]YouTube - Future Weapons: Magpul Masada (Bushmaster ACR)[/ame]


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Mar 21, 2008)

seen this one....  great concept.  hope it makes it into our hands one day, but somehow I doubt it.  in the mean time, it's being marketed as the Bushmaster Adaptive Combat Rifle, and it ships later this year.  good stuff.  thanks for sharing, bro.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 21, 2008)

I saw the future of SF Sniper weapons today.  The M110 SASS is now in stock and ready to rock here on Campbell, as well as another friggin high speed weapon that made me get instant wood. (also it does not have Leupold optics, but NightForce. That surprised me....

and no, it is not the SCAR.  If I see it in public access, I may post the other weapon, but until then.. I cannot say anything else about it.

But the SASS is incredible.. solid as a rock.  Suppressor is Knights and the weapon has ambi-selector, mag release, bolt catch, and it comes in deep earth color.

I am proud to see our tax dollars at work... HooAhh!!!


----------



## Invictus (Mar 21, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I saw the future of SF Sniper weapons today.  The M110 SASS is now in stock and ready to rock here on Campbell
> 
> But the SASS is incredible.. solid as a rock.  Suppressor is Knights and the weapon has ambi-selector, mag release, bolt catch, and it comes in deep earth color.



[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=p3qQB4b4Pgo"]YouTube - Future Weapons Season 3 Premier M-110 Sniper Rifle[/ame]

Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 21, 2008)

That is one of the older variants.  More changes on the gun now.  But that is the M110 SASS.

Aint she purdy???


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> That is one of the older variants.  More changes on the gun now.  But that is the M110 SASS.
> 
> Aint she purdy???



Maybe but it AIN'T a sniper weapon!

It's a marksmans weapon.

-------------------
I hope that magpul can take a 6.8mm round, if it doesn't


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 22, 2008)

The Mag Pul Masada is being outsourced to Bushmaster with Mag Pul providing all the polymer parts, which isn't all that much in reality.

I like it and I don't necessarily have a problem with Bushmaster, but LMT would have been a better choice.  Bushmaster can mass produce the rifle and supply and deliver it timely to FFL dealers. Guess I've got to save aside some money for another 5.56 or 7.62x39.  I'd prefer one with the 7.62x39 as apposed to the 5.56.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 22, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Maybe but it AIN'T a sniper weapon!
> 
> It's a marksmans weapon.
> 
> ...



You can argue that all you want Pardus, but NAVSOF and the SF and Rangers have used the SR-25/Mk11 for some time with good results out to 800 meters. Yes, it's a sniper designated weapon regardless of your feeling towards  bolt actions and .50's. 

Trust me, I understand your argument, but this rifle makes sense in every way possible for sniper and counter sniper operations. But, what do I know, I'm just a parachute jumpin forward observer.


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> You can argue that all you want Pardus, but NAVSOF and the SF and Rangers have used the SR-25/Mk11 for some time with good results out to 800 meters. Yes, it's a sniper designated weapon regardless of your feeling towards  bolt actions and .50's.
> 
> Trust me, I understand your argument, but this rifle makes sense in every way possible for sniper and counter sniper operations. But, what do I know, I'm just a parachute jumpin forward observer.



You have said nothing to effectivley dispute what I say.

I really couldn't give two shits what NAVSOF etc... say and designate etc... they are wrong and I am right and history will prove me right like it has in the past, the same argument were given by the Army etc... in the 60's when the military (USMC excepted) were ignorant due to lack of experience to what a sniper needed.

Everyone is thinking Iraq, wank wank. short sighted and ignorant.
I think this is a great weapon used for what it should be used for.
Anyone advocating it's use as a sniper weapon e.g. mac the SEAL is showing A, how little he knows about the role of the sniper and B, how much they are selling out.


800m? hahahaha the Commonwealth's standard for a 7.62mm is 1100m and more accurate, hmmm which is best for SNIPING?

People are ignorant to what the role and uses are between a sniper and a marksman, THAT'S the problem here!


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 22, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> You have said nothing to effectivley dispute what I say.
> 
> I really couldn't give two shits what NAVSOF etc... say and designate etc... they are wrong and I am right and history will prove me right like it has in the past, the same argument were given by the Army etc... in the 60's when the military (USMC excepted) were ignorant due to lack of experience to what a sniper needed.
> 
> ...



If it's any comfort to ya, my son, Navy SEAL, uses an M1A/M14 that is highly modified for sniper and counter sniper ops in Iraq and Afgan, but he's used the SR-25/Mk11 just as much. 

This was isn't about open field shots as much as we might like to think in Iraq. 

Not going to argue with ya, your my friend.  Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> If it's any comfort to ya, my son, Navy SEAL, uses an M1A/M14 that is highly modified for sniper and counter sniper ops in Iraq and Afgan, but he's used the SR-25/Mk11 just as much.
> 
> This was isn't about open field shots as much as we might like to think in Iraq.
> 
> Not going to argue with ya, your my friend.  Let's just agree to disagree.



I understand and know what your son is doing but it is beside the point with regards to what is a sniper's weapon.

I know what is going on in Iraq with regards to the ranges, types of engagments etc... but it mostly falls outside what a sniper does.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Maybe but it AIN'T a sniper weapon!
> 
> It's a marksmans weapon.
> 
> ...



P,

I am not the one that named it the M-110 SASS (Semi Auto _*SNIPER*_ System....)


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

Also,

They are guaranteed sub MOA groups with the ones in their arms room that I got to fondle...

They are doing one for one exchanges with the M-24 as we type this.

This weapon will and is being employed by Snipers right now, and the near future looks like the majority of the M-24 bolt guns are on the way out...


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Mar 22, 2008)

that's a shame.  unless they're being conservative with the specs and capabilities of the weapon, in which case, maybe I'm full of it, by i agree with Pardus to a point.  this is great for a squad designated marksman...or a sniper who isn't making 2 mile shots....  but to dump the bolt guns is silly, because they have their purpose too.  one of them being, making the long shot...  if these new weapons don't go to 1000m+, why are we dumping a weapon that will?  and has been proven to go a little farther, as well?  I do think it's shortsighted...  it's not a replacement, but a great augmentation to the arsenal.  but i don't make those decisions.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 22, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Also,
> 
> They are guaranteed sub MOA groups with the ones in their arms room that I got to fondle...
> 
> ...



_We_ are not dumping the bolt guns.  I don't know who is telling you that these new systems are a one for one exchange but they are either full of shit, or incredibly stupid!  We just received new bolt guns as a matter of fact.  Why would they build a REM 700 in .300 WIN MAG if we are going away from bolt guns?  Not going to happen.  There is a little committee in Ft Bragg called SOTIC who cannot stand semi-auto systems.  It is simantics but, I see your point Pardus.  There is a difference between a designated marksman and a sniper.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Mar 22, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> _We_ are not dumping the bolt guns.



that's good news.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 22, 2008)

I've read that the M110 has some maintenance issues. PArdus, everyone claimes that the SASS will replace the bolt-action M24SWS but all the Snipers I've talked to here and at PS simply say: NO WAY !


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 22, 2008)

The Remington M24 SWS is already outdated.  There are new vesions of the Remington 700 that have recently been fielded.  There is no way that these medium range semi-auto weapons are going to replace a long range bolt action weapon.

MK13 MOD5 is the new Crane manufactured bolt action in .300 Win Mag.  It has a shity barrel life but is pretty accurate until it craps out around 1500-2000 rounds.  I think the thought process was to field the .300 to mitigate rebarrelling issues for the .338 Lapua, which is what everyone besides SOCOM wants anyway.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> The Remington M24 SWS is already outdated.  There are new vesions of the Remington 700 that have recently been fielded.  There is no way that these medium range semi-auto weapons are going to replace a long range bolt action weapon.
> 
> MK13 MOD5 is the new Crane manufactured bolt action in .300 Win Mag.  It has a shity barrel life but is pretty accurate until it craps out around 1500-2000 rounds.  I think the thought process was to field the .300 to mitigate rebarrelling issues for the .338 Lapua, which is what everyone besides SOCOM wants anyway.



The MK23 Mod5, in .300 WM, that is the other one ( I am pretty sure)that I was playing with yesterday.. Incredibly awesome weapon.  How much does that sucker weigh??


----------



## Zeus187 (Mar 22, 2008)

Long live the bolt action!:)


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 22, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> The MK23 Mod5, in .300 WM, that is the other one ( I am pretty sure)that I was playing with yesterday.. Incredibly awesome weapon.  How much does that sucker weigh??



I don't have the specs available.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

It was heavy...

The tapered barrel with target crown looked wierd as hell with the suppressor off...


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2008)

copy from comment on this thread:
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4971&highlight=m110&page=4


I just shot this weapon today.

I was hitting 475 and 535 yards easily. Dialed the elevation, got my wind call and fired. It hit on steel every time.

SOTIC is teaching their classes with this platform instead of the M24.



The one neg... With the suppressor mounted, yes it is quieter, but the weight of the suppressor actually flexes the barrel so that your first shot is dead on, but the next five slowly drop on the paper at the same distance... let it cool, remove the suppressor, blow the gasses out, mount the suppressor, and fire again... bingo.. back onto the point of aim.... that is not good... And this was at a zero target of 200 yds....

Anyone ever hear of this happening??

Other than that, I loved shooting the weapon... I think it is a great spotter rifle, and it would allow your team to fight it's way back to the patrol base...

my.02


----------



## skeeter (May 2, 2008)

I'm no " Rocket scientist".  So where is the charging handle/bolt?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 2, 2008)

skeeter said:


> I'm no " Rocket scientist".  So where is the charging handle/bolt?



Hint: It's some where in the upper reciever. ;)


----------



## pardus (May 2, 2008)

skeeter said:


> I'm no " Rocket scientist".  So where is the charging handle/bolt?



It's on the left hand side of the bolt, same as the FN.

Look at the video on the start of the thread, you'll see him cock the weapon at 0:55min.


----------

